

Book Review: Coders at Work - edw519
http://books.slashdot.org/story/09/09/02/1331233/Coders-At-Work?from=rss

======
robin_reala
Is this any relation to _Programmers at Work_?

 _Edit: Downvoted? I was being serious: Programmers at Work was a mid-80s book
interviewing a bunch of programmers from all over the industry. My copy still
sits on my bookshelf, which is more than most computing books.

The original author’s blog about the book is at
<http://programmersatwork.wordpress.com/> _

------
mncaudill
Just pre-ordered my copy.

I'm really hoping that the content meets a certain level of technicality. The
fact that it is written by Peter Seiblel and the interview previews on each
one seems to indicate that it will be. I'm looking forward to learning what
scares Ken Thompson about modern programming and anything with Simon Peyton-
Jones will be entertaining and a little mind-expanding.

------
Mongoose
Looks like a must-read to me. My CS professors name drop half of the
interviewees daily in lectures. It'd be nice to be prepared with a solid
background.

It's good to see a book like this that for once doesn't list the Microsoft and
Apple crews. No offense to Gates, Allen, Woz, et al, but their story is
overdocumented. There are many more not-as-frontpage histories to learn about
and this book seems to contain a good portion of them.

------
mahmud
Compiler Hackers: Duetsch, Ingalls, Jones, Armstrong, Thompson, Zawinski,
Steele, Allen and Knuth.

There is something about compiler hacking that grooms one to be a better
programmer.

